
Steve Jobs' daughter Lisa's biography describes cold Steve - daniel_iversen
https://www.news.com.au/finance/money/wealth/apple-founder-steve-jobs-daughter-lisa-brennanjobs-tells-all-in-new-book/news-story/79e31331e1504d8e348109d7abd78e6f
======
adenadel
This submission of an excerpt from the book was flagged to death, but I think
the excerpt is worth a read.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670525)

~~~
dang
And there was another yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17666649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17666649).
Unfortunately it's clear that HN is incapable of discussing this
substantively; the comments are basically "boo steve" and "fuck you, yay
steve".

~~~
WalterGR
While we all need to be reminded of this occasionally, the exact same thing
happens here any time a polarizing figure is discussed. RMS, Linus, Gates,
Ellison...

I’m rather surprised to see a statement from a mod about a post with fewer
than 15 comments. I hope this is a reflection of mod frustration and not
personal feelings about Jobs.

------
ProAm
It's not a secret that Jobs was an extraordinary business man but a pretty
lousy human being. I think this is a quality needed for many tycoons of
industry. Most biography's paint these people poorly, Musk, Ellison, Gates,
Bezos even Page and Brin are all painted in this light, yet still praised.

~~~
zamalek
One of these is unlike the others.

> Musk

Musk participates in disaster relief, education and The Giving Pledge.[1]

> Ellison

Ellison participates in The Giving Pledge. [2]

> Gates

Really?

> Bezos

Bezos supports the Dreamers (after some pressure, yes). [3]

> Jobs

Jobs shut down Apple's philanthropy department when we returned to Apple in
1997.[4]

[1]: [http://www.borgenmagazine.com/elon-musks-humanitarian-
effort...](http://www.borgenmagazine.com/elon-musks-humanitarian-efforts/)
[2]: [https://associationsnow.com/2014/09/larry-ellison-teaches-
na...](https://associationsnow.com/2014/09/larry-ellison-teaches-nature-
philanthropy/) [3]: [https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/jeff-bezos-first-big-
charit...](https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/jeff-bezos-first-big-charitable-
gift-is-diabolically-clever.html) [4]:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/yes-y...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/yes-
you-can-think-less-steve-jobs-not-being-philanthropist/338546/)

~~~
ProAm
Philanthropy is not the only metric when considering if someone is a good
person.

And admittedly I have no first hand knowledge into any of these people, only
information provided from books, interviews and biographies so my impression
of these people may not be accurate at all.

~~~
zamalek
> Philanthropy is not the only metric when considering if someone is a good
> person.

And a biography is?

~~~
marcelluspye
It would paint a more complete picture of who they are. Better yet, a personal
diary or collection of letters (an autobiography gives too much room for the
author to lie).

------
RickJWagner
That, combined with stories about Jobs' parking habits and medical line-
jumping paint a pretty clear picture.

I pity Jobs and those who were around him.

